# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY CO2 regulation/CO2 making fish "sleepy/lazy"



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi,
I'm using DIY CO2. I react it with the water by feeding the output of my canister filter into a gravel cleaner. 
I am having problems with too much CO2 dissolved in my water and it making my fish sleepy and lazy. How can I regulate DIY CO2? I heard the gelatin recipe is a much slower controlled release. Is this true?


The Story-

My discus were always lethargic and lazy and only moved when I fed them. They ate well and had good colors so i didnt think they were sick. I tried many medications thinking they had gill flukes since tehy breathed hard too. I took off the CO2 and 10 minutes later they were moving. I put it back on, after 15 minutes they were slow again. I read that CO2 is an anesthetic. I tested ph and KH. KH was zero despite addition of baking soda and crushed shells. the PH was shooting too high to add more. pH was 6.2, it dropped below 6 w/o addition of baking soda. 
Tank 45 gallons
2X96W

Thanks.
Regards,
Ray


----------



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi,
I'm using DIY CO2. I react it with the water by feeding the output of my canister filter into a gravel cleaner. 
I am having problems with too much CO2 dissolved in my water and it making my fish sleepy and lazy. How can I regulate DIY CO2? I heard the gelatin recipe is a much slower controlled release. Is this true?


The Story-

My discus were always lethargic and lazy and only moved when I fed them. They ate well and had good colors so i didnt think they were sick. I tried many medications thinking they had gill flukes since tehy breathed hard too. I took off the CO2 and 10 minutes later they were moving. I put it back on, after 15 minutes they were slow again. I read that CO2 is an anesthetic. I tested ph and KH. KH was zero despite addition of baking soda and crushed shells. the PH was shooting too high to add more. pH was 6.2, it dropped below 6 w/o addition of baking soda. 
Tank 45 gallons
2X96W

Thanks.
Regards,
Ray


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Try feeding your CO2 directly into the canister intake, this way you can increase surface agitation by repositioning filter return, this will cause more CO2 loss. You can also reduce the efficiency of your diffusion method, try a glass diffuser for example. Otherwise play with the mixture as you suggest, personally I'd increase gas exchange with more surface agitation.

Also take a look here for some ideas: http://www.gpodio.com/diy_co2.asp

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## imported_rayhwong (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks for the tip. Im feeding it into the intake and using a spray bar. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks.


----------

